# How much do your tiels weigh?



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

I weighed Murray for the first time this week - and discovered she is only 82 grams!!!

Murray was hatched some time in April 2014, and for those of you who don't know she was a little bit 'runty,' took a long time to wean and was given to me with very bad plumage. She went straight to the avian vet for a check up, of course, and he put it down to the bad diet of the aviary birds who were her parents and possibly the inexperience of the very nice but first-time human mom who raised her. He did mention she was small for her age then.

Since then my little Murray mint has really blossomed, and I'm not too worried about the low weight. Her feathers have tidied right up after her first moult. She's a good eater on a varied diet, and though she does eat at regular human mealtimes by choice she has at least three or four kinds of healthy foods available to her at any one time.

What I'd like to know is, how much do your tiels weigh? Do you weigh them regularly? Is there much fluctuation? Exactly how much of a runt is my Murray?! 

x


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

My tiel weights range from 85 to 130 grams , Take a read on this it can help you determine if she is at a good weight for her  All tiels weights can vary but hers is within the normal weight range.
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17680


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

I've only ever weighed Maxi once, which was a few months ago, she was 98g. Guess I ought to weigh her again at some point, then again halfway through a moult I'm not sure how useful it is aha. I'm sure Murray is all fine!


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for the input folks! And thanks for the link RexiesMum.

The keel bone issue is difficult for me. Murray's chest isn't exactly flat, but i wouldn't say the keel bone was 'sunk' in the flesh either. I can definitely feel it. It seems flush when I pick her up and she's struggling, but when she's relaxed and I kiss her tummy (yeah I do that!) I can definitely feel a slight swell either side of the keel bone. I don't know. I guess at 82grams she's unlikely to be overweight, but I've never really handled any other tiel so...no idea!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Kiwi weighs between 80-82 grams usually. 83 if she eats a lot that day. She is on the small side of 'tiels. That is her healthy weight and I can tell by her keel bone if she is underweight or not. If their keel bone feels sharp, that is a poor weight for them. If you can barely feel the keel they may be a little overweight. For a healthy weight you should be able to feel the keel a little, but not too much. You can also ask your vet if their weight is healthy if you are worried.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

My tiels have always been on the smaller side being 80 to 90 grams. I've noticed they tend to lose muscle mass on their breast after about age 8 and drop a bit in weight with age, too.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks both! It does sound like Murray is a good weight then, Kiwi  I hope my Murray lives to a ripe old age, Tielbob, and I'll get to know what you're talking about!


----------



## rpo (Mar 8, 2011)

I weigh Corona every day to make sure everything is ok health wise. She varies from 93 to 105 grams. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

When we first got taco she was about 76g. She wasn't eating much in her first weeks with us. Then she ate like a pig and went up to ~95g. Now she is always around 78-86 g


----------



## Allfeathers (Dec 19, 2012)

I weigh mine weekly. The lightest tiel is 83 grams and the heaviest is 113. I think their build determines whether they are heavier or lighter. My female tiel is the heaviest. Their weight does fluctuate by a few grams from time to time but not too often. I use a gram scale with a perch so they do not mind stepping on it.


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

Peppy weighed 110g on my kitchen scales but they are not that precise


----------



## Billy (Sep 11, 2014)

Billy weighed 95g when we took him to the vet in Nov. He said that he shouldn't go over 100g and to limit millet/fruitbars. 

We haven't weighed him since as he wasn't hand tame then and would have been a nightmare & we don't have a scale yet.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

My tiel weighs 74 grams. So he's a little guy (but don't tell him- he thinks he's big ; )) The vet says his weight is good for his size though. I think typically tiels weigh anywhere from 70-125 just depending on their build.


----------

